
Sorry, but Giving Up on Meat Is Not Going to Save the Planet (2018) - mercer
https://www.sciencealert.com/sorry-but-giving-up-on-meat-is-not-going-to-save-the-planet
======
strangattractor
No single solution is going to save the planet. Give me 10 things I can do to
reduce pollution, carbon emissions or trash by %2.6 and we get a %26
reduction. Everyone of these things is someone's "Sacred Cow" \- we need to
get over that.

